# Disrupting Threads



## mmadsen (Apr 9, 2002)

I've seen more than a few threads here disrupted by:

*Large Bold Colorful Text*

Long repetitive passages of doggerel
Long repetitive passages of doggerel
Long repetitive passages of doggerel
Long repetitive passages of doggerel
Long repetitive passages of doggerel
Long repetitive passages of doggerel
Long repetitive passages of doggerel

And, of course, huge images.

Is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 9, 2002)

Slap people with fish. Use voodoo dolls. Pout plaintively. Have a moderator email them and ask them nicely not to. Pray for their ritual disembowlment. Badmouth them in public. Sell their number to telemarketers. Post the entirety of my story hour to any thread they post in.

Pick one.  

Got any links? I know Hong is on a "Adkison" kick right now, but that'll get old fast.  I'd love a specific example.

By the way, you've posted some of the Best Threads Ever recently. Thanks for raising the bar for the rest of us!


----------



## mmadsen (Apr 9, 2002)

> Got any links? I know Hong is on a "Adkison" kick right now, but that'll get old fast.  I'd love a specific example.




I actually just added hong to my ignore list -- he's the only one on it -- because of these antics.

The best example would be:
What do your heroes do when they're not adventuring?

I know he did the same thing to a thread I wasn't really following (by Decamber?), and he clearly killed it.

He's gone crazy with that "Adkison" thing, as you mentioned, and he's tossed some...odd verse into a lot of random threads.



> By the way, you've posted some of the Best Threads Ever recently. Thanks for raising the bar for the rest of us!




Thank you very much, Cat!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 9, 2002)

And that, my friend, is what "ignore" is for. Personally, I find that when he isn't being silly he offers extremely useful, insightful advice... and I'm a big fan of well-timed silly. But hey - to each their own.


----------



## mmadsen (Apr 9, 2002)

> And that, my friend, is what "ignore" is for. Personally, I find that when he isn't being silly he offers extremely useful, insightful advice... and I'm a big fan of well-timed silly. But hey - to each their own.




That's, of course, the problem.  I don't particularly want to "ignore" him, and I don't expect everyone else to ignore him, but 36-point, pink text can thoroughly disrupt a thread.  (You'll notice, by the way, that the largest size offered by the vB Code menu is "4", and his giant text is size "8".  I dare say it's not meant to be used.)


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 9, 2002)

I've addressed the issue.  I suppose you've just given him an odd compliment....


----------



## madriel (Apr 9, 2002)

I've been enjoying the threads you've posted recently too.  It's great to participate in and read threads that are interesting and _don't_ turn into a flame war.  It'd be nice if more people remembered that this is a discussion forum, not a courtroom.  There's no argument to be won here, just an opportunity to exchange opinions and ideas.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 9, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> * It'd be nice if more people remembered that this is a discussion forum, not a courtroom.  There's no argument to be won here, just an opportunity to exchange opinions and ideas. *




And the award for most succinctly and elegantly phrased summary of a common problem goes to madriel!

Seriously, that's a great way to put it.


----------



## Horacio (Apr 9, 2002)

And now a question from an ignorant European...

What is that "Adkison" thing and why does Hong put it on half his messages?


----------



## hong (Apr 9, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *And now a question from an ignorant European...
> 
> What is that "Adkison" thing and why does Hong put it on half his messages? *




Pick one of the following:

 You're not cleared for that.
 I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.
 Never mind the length, feel the quality.
 *Adkison.*




Hong "never explain, never complain" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for the clarification...

anybody else, please?


----------



## MythandLore (Apr 9, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *thanks for the clarification...
> 
> anybody else, please?  *



http://www.wizards.com/whatis/main.asp?x=founder


----------



## Horacio (Apr 9, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> http://www.wizards.com/whatis/main.asp?x=founder *




I knew that, but I want to know why Hong put his name in bold big letters in most of his messages


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 9, 2002)

He was irritated at people mispelling Adkison's name as "Adkinson."  He tried to emphasize it in the thread, and like urban poetry I suppose he liked how it sounded.


----------



## hong (Apr 9, 2002)

Heavens above that I should be irritated by something online! It was Marion Poliquin who deserves credit for the bigtext meme, or at least this particular incarnation of it:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8703

I'm just beating it to death, as is my wont.


Hong "beating it to death RIGHT NOW, if you know what I mean, and I think you do" Ooi


----------



## Horacio (Apr 10, 2002)

Wow! At last now I understand the origin of this Urban Legend! 
Thanks!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 10, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *"beating it to death RIGHT NOW, if you know what I mean, and I think you do"*



Yup, this equine already looks quite deceased to me. Have some respect and stop beating it, willya?


----------



## hong (Apr 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yup, this equine already looks quite deceased to me. Have some respect and stop beating it, willya?  *




No worries. I have plenty of other dead horses I can beat. 


Hong "IKYWIMAITYD" Ooi


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *"IKYWIMAITYD"*



*Longest. Acronym. Evar.* (If you know what I mean and I think you do. )


----------

